# [xscreensaver]Charge anormale du CPU pour slideshow (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques temps, xscreensaver utilise anormalement mon CPU quand il affiche un écran de veille de type Slideshow (GLSlideshow, SlideScreen, etc.). Il passe de 7-8% à 20% et affiche ce message d'erreur, qui se répète en boucle : 

```
Warning: Select failed; error code 5
```

J'ai fait des recherches sur google, mais je ne trouve aucune info. Les autres types d'écran de veille semblent marcher sans problème, mais dès qu'il faut afficher une image prise dans un dossier perso, le CPU chauffe sans que je comprenne pourquoi. Le chemin vers les images est correct.

Avez-vous une petite idée de l'origine du problème?

Merci d'avance.

Kevin

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Jette un oeil là : freedesktop bug #47203

----------

## Kevin57

Merci! Du coup ça a été résolu au passage à libxt-1.1.3, je ne m'en étais pas rendu compte vu que j'avais changé d'écran de veille entre-temps, du coup. Bon ben je retroune à mon bon vieil écran de veille, merci beaucoup!

----------

